# Our HRI rescue



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,
Thought you all might like an update on Finnegan, our new boy.

He just loves our grandchild, Stella and follows her everywhere and plunks himself right down next to her. (Of course we watch them carefully).

Here are some pics. As you can see, 22 month-old Stella's current favorite toy is the ex-pen. She also likes to crawl into the dog crate and close the door. LOL.

Finnegan is a wonderful dog. Of all our 3 dogs, he likes children the best.
We couldn't have asked for a better dog. 

Thanks to HRI!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

What beautiful photos! Thank you for those, and for the update. Looks like Finnegan was just what your family needed! :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You scared me at first when you said you thought they did the right thing. Thank goodness it didn't mean what I feared. I'm so happy for him and for your family. Finnegan did indeed begin again. Give that boy a little kiss from me.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> You scared me at first when you said you thought they did the right thing. Thank goodness it didn't mean what I feared. I'm so happy for him and for your family. Finnegan did indeed begin again. Give that boy a little kiss from me.


Me too!
Hopefully now that _other family_ will have time to start training their kid how to treat animals correctly!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know their situation, but we're glad he's our dog now.

He gets tons of attention here, since my DH is crazy about dogs and so am I.

By the way, that slogan, Finnegan, begin again that you coined, gets said a lot around here! I say it to him all the time, as sort of a nickname


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

mintchip said:


> Me too!
> Hopefully now that _other family_ will have time to start training their kid how to treat animals correctly!


Agreed, I am sure Finnegan could feel the "intent" and he defended himself. Kids need to understand how to treat animals and parents NEED to teach them. I am happy Finnegan is happy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> Some people should not have dogs!


........someone needs to train that family!
I know someone who "rescued" a dog because she was having accidents daily 
Well that dog never had one accident in 2 years of being in the new home and was completely house trained in one month


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

if someone sat on me , i would probably bite them too...:biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry. When I read it quickly and you said you thought they did the right thing, I thought you were going to say he bit someone (poo poo poo). And BTW, I don't think you can fault a dog for biting someone who sat on him.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How lucky for Finnegan that he got a family like yours! BTW, your little granddaughter is precious!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, Kathie.

We waited a long time for a grandchild and just love having her around. She's our "only".

I have to say, that is not the best picture of her, but it does tell the story!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

My grandnieces love playing with MacGyver when they visit him, but last year Phoebe (who was 4) asked me if she could sit on him! At least she asked first. Don't know why she thought of this, but I'm sure he would not have reacted favorably.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

That's kind of funny. Good she asked you first!

I'll have to make sure Stella knows not to sit on my lil dogs.

She has 2 big dogs at her house, so she could probably sit on them LOL. The 80 pound lab mix might like it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Finnegan is a Dollbaby! 

I'd bite anyone who sat on me too, or at the very least, kicked them off of me before I bit them


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> Maybe they didn't have time or inclination to teach the kid to respect the dog.
> I don't know their situation, but we're glad he's our dog now.


We're glad Finnegan is yours too. Your grand daughter is beautiful. With our last temp rescue they told us no children but she was perfect with our little Bailey.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie pattootie he is!! I love the idea of Finnegan, beginegan!! A new beginning for a sweet boy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a beautiful boy!!! your GD is beautiful too.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so happy for you. Your grand daughter is a little doll, isn't it funny how they love to get into boxes, cages, under things. I have only one grandchild too. She has grown up around little dogs and respects their small size and knows they fear being steped on. My DH and I have an agreement to always have three dogs. So I think you have the perfect number.


----------

